# I am in need of help with getting into RMC.



## flightrules (22 Jun 2010)

So far, I have heard that I need a 75-80% GPA.
If that is incorrect, please, correct it.
At this time I am in just starting in High school, and I would like to know how to get into RMC in the future; I am in Air Cadets at this time, and I am planning on joining the Reservists next year, I am wondering if that will help me with getting into RMC.
Another thing I would like to know; what do I need when it comes to extracurricular activities?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jun 2010)

Each of these subjects have been discussed before, here are some site specific Google searches to provide you some recommended reading to start with.

site:army.ca RMC gpa

site:army.ca RMC "Air Cadets"

site:army.ca RMC "high school"

site:army.ca RMC Reserves

site:army.ca RMC extracurricular


----------

